# Community Tank



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i have a double 30 stand...ive had a solo jack dempsey on the top tank for years now...i just re-setup a bottom tank and i was brainstorming the other day. ive had nothing but medium to larger solo fish tanks for as long as i can remember. being a 30 gallon tank theres not much room for anything larger so im gonna go the community route.

i wanna do 2 things in this tank. live plants and small fish. any suggestions on plants/fish? otherwise ill probably end up with anacharis and convicts


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well after much brain storming ive decided to go a completely different route. i scratched a second tank and decided to expiriment with filtration. im utilizing the bottom tank as a sump tank to filter the top tank. totally unecessary for a freshwater set up as small as a 30 gallon but ive decided to do this because ill learn a lot more and theres really not any one particular fish that excite me to have at this moment that will fit in a 30.

its gonna take me a few weeks to get all the pieces in place but ill post a few pics up when i do.


----------



## Ægir (Jan 21, 2006)

Replied in the sump thread

Another idea, no reason you have to dedicate the entire tank to a sump... still could have room for a breeding pair of convicts (feeders) or tons of plants in a "sump" as well.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

well after reading your reply im a little nervous my glass is undrillable if its tempered. 
if im unsure im not going to attempt it for fear of shattering it. in that case im most likely going to bypass the fish tank and move straight into a planted 30 gallon. i personally love plants inside and outside the fish tank. so its an easy low maint. option. ive had too many convicts to get really excited about having more. plus im a big wuss and hate feeding fry that i got to watch hatch and swim around.

ill let you know what i decide either way. if i go the planted route ima have to open up a whole new thread in plants section cause aside from swords and anacharis i know nothing haha


----------

